# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ....ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΑΑΑΑΑ !!!

## FOTINI H FOTINI

Καλησπέρα σας, εδώ και 3 χρονια ζω μια κολαση. Θυμάμαι την πρωτη φορα...Ημουν στο αυτοκινητο και ενιωσα ενα εντονο φτερουγισμα της καρδιας. Αρχικα τρομαξα όμως το προσπερασα και γρηγορα το ξεχασα. Οσο περνουσε ο καιρος τα φτερουγισματα ερχοντουσαν όλο και πιο συχνα. Σημερα μετά απο 4 διαφορετικους καρδιολογους, αιματολογικες εξετασεις, ελεγχο θυροειδη, απειρα καρδιογραφηματα, υπερηχους καρδιας, holter, τεστ κοπωσεως, και τελος (ούτε στον εχθρο μου αυτη η εξέταση) ηλεκτροφυσιολογική μελέτη καρδιάς. ΟΛΑ ΠΕΝΤΑΚΑΘΑΡΑ !!!! Οι ατιμες οι αρρυθμίες όμως δεν θέλουν να με ξεχάσουν και εγω υποφερω. Καθε μερα, καθε μερα.... ο ιδιος φοβος...Ο ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ !!! Οσοι γιατροι και να μου λενε οτι δεν εχω τιποτα εγω φοβαμαι και στην τελικη δεν μου αρεσει αν ζω αλλο ετσι... Παιρνω αρκετους μηνες το Tenormin 25mg αλλά δεν εχω δει και ιδιαίτερη διαφορα ή μάλλον δεν ξερω ποσο χειρότερα θα ημουν αν δεν το επαιρνα. Εχω οισοφαγικη παλινδρόμηση αλλά οι γαστρεντερολογοι που εγω τουλαχιστον εχω δει δεν παραδεχονται οτι οι εκτακτες προερχονται απο τον οισοφαγο. Καπνιζω (το ξερω οτι καθε αλλο παρα βοηθαει) και ειμαι αρκετα αγχωδης ανθρωπος.
Ποιος εχει το ιδιο προβλημα...υπάρχει καποιος απο εσας να μου συστησει κατι άλλο;;;;;; 
Σας παρακαλω...

ευχαριστω!!!!!

Υ.Γ. Ξεχασα να αναφερω, ειμαι 39 χρονων και 50 κιλα (αν το βαρος εχει σημασια)

----------


## ge0rge

Καλησπέρα! Και εγώ μια από τα ίδια. Φτερουγισματα και κενά στο στήθος ειδικά όταν ξαπλωνα η όταν προσπαθούσα να χαλαρώσω. Πολύ άσχημη αίσθηση. Είχα το μυαλό μου συνέχεια εκεί και περίμενα ποτέ θα έρθει η επόμενη. Είχαν προηγηθεί ένα κάρο καρδιολογικες εξετάσεις για άλλον λόγω και ήταν καλές. Όταν πήρα τον καρδιολόγο μου τηλέφωνο και του εξήγησα ακριβώς τι μου συμβαίνει μου απάντησε πως μάλλον πρόκειται για αθώες έκτακτες κοιλιακες που της προκαλεί το στρες και πως αν ήταν κάτι θα είχε φανεί στις εξετάσεις μου. Εγώ δεν το άφησα έτσι, πήγα σε άλλο καρδιολόγο και του ζήτησα να μου βάλει holder για 48 ώρες το οποίο τελικά έδειξε πως μέσα στο 48ωρο είχα μόλις 30 έκτακτες κοιλιακες άνευ σημασίας όπως μου είπε ο γιατρός. Από τότε λοιπόν κάθε φορά που έχω ένα φτερουγισμα λέω από μέσα "θα μου κλασεις τα @@"

----------


## ge0rge

Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν εμφανίζεται ολόκληρη η απάντηση μου. Τέλος πάντων. Έγραψα παρακάτω πως από τότε που έπαψα να δίνω σημασία η έκτακτες μειωθεικαν αισθητά. Μείωσε καφέδες και τσιγάρο βρες τρόπο να καταπολεμησεις το άγχος και τέλος δείξε εμπιστοσύνη στους γιατρούς σου και στις απεικονιστηκες εξετάσεις στης οποίες υποβληθηκες. Εύχομαι σύντομα όλο αυτό να είναι παρελθόν. Να είσαι καλά

----------


## imagine

Άγχος και καφέδες αυξάνουν κατακόρυφα τις έκτακτες συστολές. Στην πλειονότητά τους δεν είναι επικίνδυνες αλλά εκνευριστικές.

Κόψε εντελώς τους καφέδες αν πίνεις. Θα δεις καλό. Εγγύηση!

----------


## FOTINI H FOTINI

Προσπαθώ, θα προσπαθω πάντα μηπως και αλλάξει η ζωή μου. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!!

----------


## manos32

> Προσπαθώ, θα προσπαθω πάντα μηπως και αλλάξει η ζωή μου. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!!


Καλημέρα !
είμαστε πολλοί εδώ αν δείς υπαρχουν πολλά παρόμοια θρεντ με εκτακτες η αρρυθμίες..Κατα κανόνα είναι αθώες και ειναι συνδεδεμένες με το νευρικο συστημα και το στρες..
Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ΠΩΣ χωρίς ευρηματα κατααγεγραμένα σε χολτερ η καρδιογραφημα, η εισαγωγή σε νοσοκομείο σου εκαναν ηλεκτροφυσιολογικη μελέτη..κοντευει να γινει μαλλον μια μπίζνα και εκμεταλλευση των ανθρωπων η καρδιολογία σε καποιο μερος της..
Ειχες λιποθυμησει ποτε?

----------


## viviann

καλησπέρα σε όλους!! Φωτεινή μου...όλοι μας έχουμε έκτακτες...άλλοι τις καταλαβαίνουμε και άλλοι όχι! Είναι ένας μυς που δουλεύει αδιάκοπα μέρα νύχτα...έχει κι αυτός το δικαίωμα να ρετάρει λίγο... δες το όπως ένας μυς στο χέρι μας ή το πόδι μας θα τινάξει στα καλά καθούμενα...έτσι και η καρδιά κάνει τα δικά της! Στο τίναγμα του μυ στο χέρι σου γτ δεν αγχώθηκες τόσο;; Στην καρδιά γτ να σε τρομάζει τόσο?? εγώ τις έκτακτες που λες τις έχω απο 23 και τώρα είμαι 30...μόλις πέρυσι πήγα να δω τι είναι!! Άσε που στα 23 μου τις καταλάβαινα με δυνατό τράνταγμα και είχα 20-30 τη μέρα...τώρα το μόνο που μου έχει μείνει για τις καταλαβαίνω, είναι ένα μυρμηγκιασματακι!!

----------


## sasv

καλησπερα παιδια εγω ειμαι 36.μια απο τα ιδια και εγω .4 χρονια παιδευομαι αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω.εγω λεω περπατημα πολυ χυμο ροδι και να μην ακουμε τον καθε ασχετο γιατι μας τρομαζει.καφες 0 τσιγαρο και εγω δεν το εχω κοψει εντελως αλλα προσπαθω.επιμονη και υπομονη.vivian σε παραδεχομαι.

----------


## sasv

vivian θελω κ εγω βοηθεια.πως τα καταφερες??εγω μια κανω το πρωι κ χανω ολη την μερα.πρωσπαθω αλλα τζιφος παντα με νικανε.

----------


## viviann

Kαλημέρα Sasv... στα 23 μου μόνο απο αυτό δε φοβόμουν οτι θα πεθάνω...δεν έδινα καν σημασία και ας ήταν πολλές μέσα στη μέρα...βλέπεις στα 23 δεν καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα!! Πρόπερσι που με ξαναπιάσανε και τις έδωσα σημασία με άγχωσαν φυσικά αλλά γρήγορα κατάλαβα οτι εγώ έφταιγα για την παρουσία τους καθώς είχα περάσει ένα χρόνο μες το stress. Σκέψου απλά οτι αν ήταν κάτι επικίνδυνο, 4 χρόνια τώρα θα είχες πάθεις κάτι...άρα τι προτιμάς...μια ζωή μες τη μιζέρια χάνοντας πολύτιμο χρόνο φοβούμενος μην τυχόν πάθεις κάτι ή να περνάς όμορφα και γεμάτη την κάθε σου μέρα και να λες ο,τι είναι να γίνει, θα γίνει...και θα διαπιστώνεις οτι ποτέ δε θα γίνεται ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!! Εγ'ω απλά κουράστηκα να φοβάμαι και την είδα αλλιώς!!!!

----------


## sasv

σε ευχαριστω πολυ που απαντησες.Επιτελους βρηκα καποιους να με καταλαβενουν.Νομιζα ειμαι μονος μου στον κοσμο.Αγχος να φανε κ οι κοτες εχω μπολικο.σε επιαναν και με τις εναλαγες του καιρου??στην αρχη δεν ηθελα να γραψω γιατι επηρεαζομαι πολυ αλλα οταν σου μιλαει καποιος που γνωριζει ηρεμης.με ολες τις εξετασεις και τα holter να βγαινουν τζαμι αλλα να ξαναερχονται εκει χανω το παιχνιδι.με παιρνει απο κατω.καμια φορα ουτε με τα παιδια μου δεν παιζω.φοβια στο φουλ και για ολους τους γιατρους παντα αμφιβολια οτι κατι δεν βρηκαν.το καλο ειναι οτι κανω καλυτερη διατροφη περπαταω και κανω υπομονη.

----------


## Dam

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και από μένα. Είμαι παθών και γω από αυτόν τον τύραννο εδώ και 3 χρόνια. Βέβαια αυτό ξεκίνησε από ένα γιατρό που με αγχωσε για το τίποτα αλλά μου άφησε "κουσούρι". Είχα έκτακτες σχεδόν κάθε μέρα οχι πολλές βέβαια και σπάνια ταχυκαρδία για λιγα δευτερόλεπτα. Σε καρδιολόγο που πήγα το καρδιογράφημα και το τεστ κοπώσεως δεν έδειξαν κάτι οπότε το έριξε στο άγχος, βέβαια holder δεν εχω βάλει. Εδώ και κάποιους μήνες απο μόνος το προσπαθώ να το ξεπεράσω είτε με την γυμναστική που κανω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια,ειτε ακούγοντας χαλαρή relax μουσική είτε περνώντας φυτικά χάπια βαλεριανα. Μπορώ να πω εχω δει διαφορά σε σχεση με πριν αλλά δυστυχώς το άγχος και οι κακές σκέψεις δεν με αφήνουν να το ξεπεράσω τελείως. Ενα εχω να πω παιδιά κάντε πράγματα που σας κανουν να ξεχνιεστε και να απασχολούν το μυαλό. Καλη δυνάμη και κουραγιο σε όλους και θετικη σκεψη.

----------


## grtt

Εγώ έκτακτες έχω εδώ και 20 περίπου χρόνια! Μάλιστα όταν μου πρωτοπαρουσιάστηκαν ήταν πολύ συχνές, μιλάμε για 5-6 το λεπτό! Από τότε μόνο άλλη μια φορά με έχουν πιάσει τόσο συχνές αλλά κατά καιρούς δε λείπουν από τη ζωή μου. Όπως έχω αναφέρει και σε άλλο thread είμαι ιδιαίτερα αγχώδης τύπος, και με πιάνουν ιδιαίτερα σε περιόδους και περιπτώσεις που αγχώνομαι. Μερικές φορές για να αντιμετωπίσω το άγχος το ρίχνω στο αλκοόλ, αν το παρακάνω όμως, κάνεις τις έκτακτες χειρότερες. Όταν χρειαστεί παίρνω μισό ή ένα Atarax και τις περισσότερες φορές ηρεμώ (απόδειξη ότι μάλλον προέρχονται από καθαρά ψυχολογικούς λόγους), το αποφεύγω όμως αν δεν είναι αναγκαίο γιατί αν το πάρω μέρα, με πιάνει υπνηλία μετά. 
Ο καλύτερος τρόπος να τις αντιμετωπίσει κανείς, είναι απλώς να τις αγνοήσει! Φεύγουν πολύ γρηγορότερα από το να έχει κανείς το μυαλό του εκεί.

(Πάντως κι εγώ έχω κάποιες φορές ΓΟΠ, και είναι έντονη η εντύπωση μου ότι μπορεί να προέρχονται και από εκεί, νομίζω ότι το έχω διαβάσει και κάπου στο διαδίκτυο, εξάλλου ο οισοφάγος και η καρδιά μοιράζονται τον ίδιο χώρο, για αυτό και μερικές φορές προβλήματα στον οισοφάγο μπορεί να εκληφθούν ως συμπτώματα εμφράγματος ενώ πρόκειται για γαστρεντερολογικό θέμα).

----------


## sasv

Και εγω ταλαιπωρουμε με τα εντερικα φίλε μουαπο το 2004.και έκτακτες .οχι πολλές και οχι πάντα αλλά υπάρχουν και στην δική μου ζωη.το πιο σπαστικό είναι οτι όλες οι εξετάσεις βγαίνουν μια χαρα.τώρα ειμαι κ σε ψυχολογο και προσπαθώ πολύ.Πολύ άγχος και απο που πηγάζει τοσο πολύ ούτε ξέρω.άλλαξα τρόπο ζωής και βοηθάει.θέλει αγώνα όμως και υπομονή

----------


## viviann

Καλημέρα, Χριστός Ανέστη! Ελπίζω όλοι να περάσατε καλά τις μέρες του Πάσχα! Οι έκτακτες σίγουρα έχουν και σύνδεση με ΓΟΠ και σχετικά γαστρεντερικα προβλήματα.. Εγώ έχω θέμα με το έντερο και είναι χαζομάρα που δεν στρώνω τη διατροφή μου λίγο και ταλαιπωρούμαι αλλά απο κάτι τέτοια νιώθω οτι έχω δυναμώσει και δε με φοβίζουν και πολλά προφανώς για να αδιαφορώ σε αυτά!!! Οι έκτακτες όπως έρχονται θα φεύγουν, σωστή διατροφή, νερό αρκετό και όχι στρες...τώρα θα μου πείτε χαίρω πολύ όλοι τα ξέρουμε αλλά για πείτε μου έναν που προσπαθεί ικανοποιητικά?? Μη φοβάστε και το ρετάρισμα της καρδιάς φυσιολογικό είναι...όλοι κάνουν έκτακτες αλλά είτε δε το γνωρίζουν, είτε αδιαφορούν, αφήστε δε μπου διάβασα και κάπου οτι είναι και οι αρρυθμίες της μακροζωίας....βρε λέτε να φτάσουμε όλοι τα 100??!! Εύχομαι σε όλους μας κουράγιο και πίστη στον εαυτό τους, κανείς δε θα μας βοηθήσει περισσότερο απο τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό!

----------


## viviann

Γιατί »φτερουγίζει» η καρδιά σας;



Αίσθημα παλμών είναι το δυσάρεστο σύμπτωμα που προκύπτει όταν ο καρδιακός παλμός γίνεται αισθητός. Μπορεί να νιώθετε την καρδιά σας να χτυπάει γρήγορα ή άρρυθμα ή να νιώθετε ότι χάνετε κάποιους χτύπους. Πολλοί το περιγράφουν ως φτερούγισμα, το οποίο το αισθάνονται στο στήθος και λαιμό.

Αποτελεί ένα συχνό σύμπτωμα που ταλαιπωρεί πολλούς ανθρώπους και θα πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό ότι δεν σηματοδοτεί την εμφάνιση αρρυθμίας, παρόλο που και οι δύο καταστάσεις σχετίζονται μεταξύ τους.

Στην περίπτωση που κάποιος έχει αίσθημα παλμών και η καρδιά του έχει φυσιολογικό ρυθμό δεν έχει λόγο ανησυχίας καθώς δεν υπάρχουν σοβαρές επιπλοκές.

Το «αθώο» αίσθημα παλμών, δηλαδή όταν η καρδιά έχει φυσιολογικό ρυθμό, προκαλείται από τους παρακάτω παράγοντες.

Άγχος, κρίσεις πανικού, φόβος

Καφεΐνη

Κάπνισμα

Κοκαΐνη και άλλα ναρκωτικά

Άσκηση

Πυρετός

Αντίθετα αν συμβαίνει σε έδαφος αρρυθμίας η κατάσταση είναι πιο σοβαρή και χρειάζεται διερεύνηση. Η αρρυθμία είναι πιο πιθανό να συνυπάρχει σε άτομα με γνωστή καρδιακή νόσο, βαλβιδοπάθεια, παθήσεις του θυρεοειδούς αδένα ή διαταραχές των ηλεκτρολυτών στο αίμα π.χ. κάλιο.

Οι επιπλοκές σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί να είναι απειλητικές για την υγεία. Εάν η καρδιά χτυπάει γρήγορα, η αρτηριακή πίεση μπορεί να πέσει και να λιποθυμήσετε. Αυτό μπορεί είναι πιο πιθανό αν έχετε πρόβλημα με την καρδιά, όπως συγγενή καρδιοπάθεια ή βαλβιδοπάθεια.

Σπάνια το αίσθημα παλμών μπορεί να προκαλείται από απειλητικές αρρυθμίες οι οποίες προκαλούν την παύση της λειτουργίας της καρδιάς.

Αν το αίσθημα παλμών οφείλεται στην κολπική μαρμαρυγή μπορεί να σχηματιστούν θρόμβοι στο αίμα, οι οποίοι στη συνέχεια μπορεί να φράξουν μία αρτηρία του εγκεφάλου προκαλώντας εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο.

Καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια. Αυτό μπορεί να οδηγήσει αν η καρδιά σας είναι άντληση αναποτελεσματικά για μια παρατεταμένη περίοδο λόγω μιας αρρυθμίας, όπως η κολπική μαρμαρυγή. Μερικές φορές, ελέγχοντας το ρυθμό μιας αρρυθμίας που προκαλεί καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια μπορεί να βελτιώσει τη λειτουργία της καρδιάς σας.

Αν η αρρυθμία είναι παρατεταμένη η καρδιά δε θα λειτουργεί αποτελεσματικά ως αντλία και θα οδηγήσει σε καρδιακή ανεπάρκεια.

Οι εξετάσεις που είναι απαραίτητες για τη διερεύνηση του αισθήματος παλμών είναι το καρδιογράφημα, το Holter ρυθμού 24ωρου, το Triplex καρδιάς, η δοκιμασία κόπωσης και μπορεί να χρειαστεί και ηλεκροφυσιολογική μελέτη σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις.

Στις περιπτώσεις που δεν συνυπάρχει πάθηση της καρδιάς σπανίως απαιτείται θεραπεία.

Συνήθως ο γιατρός σας θα σας συμβουλεύσει να αποφύγετε τους παράγοντες που ευθύνονται για την πρόκληση του αισθήματος των παλμών. Αν όμως οφείλεται σε παθολογική διαταραχή θα πρέπει να θεραπευτεί η υποκείμενη αιτία. 

Kαλημέρα σε όλους!! Βρήκα ένα άρθρο και σας το παραθέτω!!!

----------


## sasv

viviann στειλε μου σε παρακαλω στο [email protected]-να σε κανω κατι ερωτησεις που θελω.περιμενω μηνυμα.

----------


## sasv

Παιδιά Πώς στέλνουμε μυνήματα εδω σε κάποιον;;

----------


## sasv

> Καλημέρα, Χριστός Ανέστη! Ελπίζω όλοι να περάσατε καλά τις μέρες του Πάσχα! Οι έκτακτες σίγουρα έχουν και σύνδεση με ΓΟΠ και σχετικά γαστρεντερικα προβλήματα.. Εγώ έχω θέμα με το έντερο και είναι χαζομάρα που δεν στρώνω τη διατροφή μου λίγο και ταλαιπωρούμαι αλλά απο κάτι τέτοια νιώθω οτι έχω δυναμώσει και δε με φοβίζουν και πολλά προφανώς για να αδιαφορώ σε αυτά!!! Οι έκτακτες όπως έρχονται θα φεύγουν, σωστή διατροφή, νερό αρκετό και όχι στρες...τώρα θα μου πείτε χαίρω πολύ όλοι τα ξέρουμε αλλά για πείτε μου έναν που προσπαθεί ικανοποιητικά?? Μη φοβάστε και το ρετάρισμα της καρδιάς φυσιολογικό είναι...όλοι κάνουν έκτακτες αλλά είτε δε το γνωρίζουν, είτε αδιαφορούν, αφήστε δε μπου διάβασα και κάπου οτι είναι και οι αρρυθμίες της μακροζωίας....βρε λέτε να φτάσουμε όλοι τα 100??!! Εύχομαι σε όλους μας κουράγιο και πίστη στον εαυτό τους, κανείς δε θα μας βοηθήσει περισσότερο απο τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό!


Viviann στειλε μου στο e-mail [email protected]

----------


## ellaki1989

Ρε παιδιά help me.. εδώ και μια βδομάδα με έχουν πιάσει οι καταραμένες οι έκτακτες 2 με 3 το λεπτό δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ είμαι πολύ αηχωδης άτομο με κρίσεις πανικού. Τελευταία φορά έκανα τριπλεξ τον Απρίλιο που μας πέρασε και θα πάω να κάνω πάλι αύριο. Έπαθε ο μπαμπάς μου πρόσφατα έμφραγμα και Μ έχει μείνει μετατραυματικό. Φοβάμαι μη μου πεις ο γιατρός ότι έχω τπτ. Εσείς τι πιστεύετε?

----------


## xaka10

> Ρε παιδιά help me.. εδώ και μια βδομάδα με έχουν πιάσει οι καταραμένες οι έκτακτες 2 με 3 το λεπτό δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ είμαι πολύ αηχωδης άτομο με κρίσεις πανικού. Τελευταία φορά έκανα τριπλεξ τον Απρίλιο που μας πέρασε και θα πάω να κάνω πάλι αύριο. Έπαθε ο μπαμπάς μου πρόσφατα έμφραγμα και Μ έχει μείνει μετατραυματικό. Φοβάμαι μη μου πεις ο γιατρός ότι έχω τπτ. Εσείς τι πιστεύετε?


ο πατερας σου επαθε εμφραγμα γιατι ειχε βουλωμενες αρτηριες και οχι για τις εκτακτες.αν δεν θες να παθεις εμφραγμα κοβεις καταχρησεις οπως τσιγαρα αλκοολ ανθυγιεινη διατροφη βαλε 30 λεπτα την ωρα με 1 ωρα γυμναστικη την ημερα και δεν θα χεις προβλημα οπως εγραψα σε ενα αλλο ποστ νε παρομοιο ονομα με το δικο σου αν δεν ειναι κολπικη μαρμαρυγη δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα...

----------

